# What type of furnace should I buy?



## OPC'n (Jan 12, 2009)

I bought my house about 6 years ago, which means my furnace is now about 26yr old. Everyone that has cleaned it says that it was made on a Tuesday, meaning it was put together VERY well. I'm reluctant to buy a new since mine has served me so well. However, at times when we go outside we can smell gas. The utility man stated that was from my furnace not coming on right away and that at some point in the near future I would need to get a new one. 

I've never bought a furnace and there are so many types even within the same name brand. Anyone have any good experience in buying one and it serving them well?


----------



## BG (Jan 12, 2009)

Stay with gas and do not get talked into a heat pump.


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Jan 12, 2009)

I believe the WCF would allow only a potbellied stove. 

P.S. Not to be blunt, but, if coming to the PB is your best option for that question, I think you are in trouble.


----------



## OPC'n (Jan 12, 2009)

Gomarus said:


> I believe the WCF would allow only a potbellied stove.
> 
> P.S. Not to be blunt, but, if coming to the PB is your best option for that question, I think you are in trouble.



Maybe, but perhaps there are some people here who just bought one not long ago and are very happy with it or maybe they bought one that they would advice I not get. I think most people here are trustworthy and since they are not the ones trying to make a profit from me then I believe I could get an unbiased opinion. Whereas, those who sell them....well, not so much! Besides, I've seen similar questions posed here at PB...I don't find my question extraordinary.


----------



## Theognome (Jan 12, 2009)

Have you considered repairing your existing furnace? An igniter problem is usually not very expensive to fix.

If replacement becomes in order, the Trane XC95 is a good machine. 

Theognome


----------



## toddpedlar (Jan 12, 2009)

We have a Rheem Classic 90+, which is less expensive (and somewhat less efficient) than the model Bill mentioned from Trane. I would without any hesitation say you really, really should replace your furnace. At best, I suspect you might be getting 70% efficiency out of a 25+ year old furnace, and it's very likely to be way beyond its expected life. You'll immediately save a great deal on fuel costs that should pay for the expense of replacing the furnace within a very short time (order only a few years), plus you'll have a furnace that lasts beyond 2010.


----------



## OPC'n (Jan 12, 2009)

They told me it would be too costly to repair...not sure if they just want to sell me a new one or not...hard to tell since I know nothing about that sort of thing. Thanks for the recommendation!

-----Added 1/12/2009 at 05:58:48 EST-----

Thanks Todd!


----------



## Theognome (Jan 12, 2009)

toddpedlar said:


> We have a Rheem Classic 90+, which is less expensive (and somewhat less efficient) than the model Bill mentioned from Trane. I would without any hesitation say you really, really should replace your furnace. At best, I suspect you might be getting 70% efficiency out of a 25+ year old furnace, and it's very likely to be way beyond its expected life. You'll immediately save a great deal on fuel costs that should pay for the expense of replacing the furnace within a very short time (order only a few years), plus you'll have a furnace that lasts beyond 2010.



A factor in replacement vs repair is the length of time of projected ownership. If she plans to continue owning the house for five years or more, then replacing is the best option. However, if she's planning to sell in the next few years, repair may be much more economical, particularly since a new furnace _may_ not have significant impact on the resale price.

Theognome


----------



## Rich Koster (Jan 12, 2009)

I don't know if you are referring to forced hot air or a boiler. I replaced a dinosaur boiler with a high efficiency Smith and it has worked flawlessly.
I also put in an on demand gas hot water heater (Bosch) and it cut my warm weather hot water bills by about 30/mo. If you tack on a $300 fed tax credit, it pays for itself in 2 years or less.


----------



## OPC'n (Jan 12, 2009)

Can I choose between the two? Right now I have forced hot air. Is Smith the brand name like Carrier? Good idea about the water heater! I really have no idea how old that thing is...looks old though!


----------



## Galatians220 (Jan 12, 2009)

We have an 11-year-old J****. It has never worked very well. It's starting to go and the furnace repair guy, who's become a fixture in our house due to the temperatures here this winter, has advised us to replace our present one with an American Standard. If it matters, we have a 36-year-old, two-story house that this man says an American Standard furnace will serve very well.

Margaret


----------



## Scottish Lass (Jan 12, 2009)

Definitely no heat pump if you have more than a week or so of nights below freezing (which, based on your sig, you have more, but it's a rule of thumb for everybody else reading, too).


----------



## Rich Koster (Jan 12, 2009)

sjonee said:


> Can I choose between the two? Right now I have forced hot air. Is Smith the brand name like Carrier? Good idea about the water heater! I really have no idea how old that thing is...looks old though!



Smith is a brand name for boilers. It was recommended to my by a boilerman who holds a black seal license who is also my friend & Christian brother.

If you have forced hot air, there is duct work in place. Stick with what you have. A boiler would require installing baseboard elements or radiators. This would jack the cost way up even if it was a DIY project.


----------



## bookslover (Jan 12, 2009)

Galatians220 said:


> We have an 11-year-old J****. It has never worked very well. It's starting to go and the furnace repair guy, who's become a fixture in our house due to the temperatures here this winter, has advised us to replace our present one with an American Standard. If it matters, we have a 36-year-old, two-story house that this man says an American Standard furnace will serve very well.
> 
> Margaret



No, you should get the NEW American Standard heater, or even the new English Standard Version of heater...


----------



## Zeno333 (Jan 12, 2009)

bookslover said:


> Galatians220 said:
> 
> 
> > We have an 11-year-old J****. It has never worked very well. It's starting to go and the furnace repair guy, who's become a fixture in our house due to the temperatures here this winter, has advised us to replace our present one with an American Standard. If it matters, we have a 36-year-old, two-story house that this man says an American Standard furnace will serve very well.
> ...



The 1599 Geneva Heater....not that was a heater!! Great for those cold Swiss nights


----------



## Wannabee (Jan 12, 2009)

Groan...

Our boiler serves as our water heater as well. We've been delighted so far. We never run out of hot water, and it's nice having zones that can be controlled individually. It's a relatively new Weil McClain _Ultra_, which we've been told has an excellent reputation. Of course, when you sell the things you promote a good reputation, so I'm not sure what that's worth.


----------



## Galatians220 (Jan 12, 2009)

bookslover said:


> Galatians220 said:
> 
> 
> > We have an 11-year-old J****. It has never worked very well. It's starting to go and the furnace repair guy, who's become a fixture in our house due to the temperatures here this winter, has advised us to replace our present one with an American Standard. If it matters, we have a 36-year-old, two-story house that this man says an American Standard furnace will serve very well.
> ...


 
*Oh, the ignominy of it all!* Everyone knows I'm TR only!!!   

Yes, indeed: if not the Authorized (Furnace) Version, then the 1599 Geneva Furnace! Even if it takes only (gen-yoo-WINE) Swiss wood to operate!

I will countenance no less!!!

  

Margaret


----------

